# How long is it normal to wait between IVF cycles



## Fern2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've just been through my first round of IVF and unfortunately got a BFN yesterday. I called the clinic and the earliest appointment to see a consultant on the 8th of May. This could mean I possibly won't get to start a new cycle for two months 

So I was wondering if any of you ladies could give me an idea of whether that is as a normal gap. 

My 43rd birthday is fast approaching so I don't want to waste any time!!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry for your heartbreak xxx

its 2 periods they told me.

i had a review appointment - and happened to be on my 2nd period at the time - so i persuaded her to do me a scan then to start process off again without having to wait another month (cause period would have happened)

good luck and please keep on going xxxx positive vibes xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry about the BFN honey, it's crappy.

I was told we would be able to start on the 3rd period after treatment, e.g. BFN bleed, normal period, and start treatment on next period. Or 3 months after my BFN as I don't have a proper cycle.

Xxx


----------



## Fern2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks ladies, I will try and be patient, relax and enjoy all the things I can eat and drink while waiting for my next treatment cycle! X


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry Fern - Our clinic says at least 2 AFs so an appointment on 8th May will be fine to ensure you can start as soon as possible.  I know all you want to do is get right back on it but our bodies do need a bit of time to recover from everything we throw at them during treatment.  By waiting a bit it's giving you the best chance for next time.

Hugs  

Dory
xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't forget it takes 90? days to make up some fresh sperm, so if you're waiting a little while you're getting chance for it to improve, load up DH with some extra vits or whatever... I hated having to wait, it was made worse by my natural cycle being thrown out of whack and having really long gaps betweem periods... but... we did LOADS better on our second cycle than our first ( improved fertilisation rates AND a BFP although it did m/c in the end) so looking back the gap wasn't a bad thing... had to wait even longer after my m/c... but again, it worked for us... 

try not to panic about the age thing i did my first IVF at 41, and i will be 44 this summer... but baby should be with us in a few days!     you too could still have time to fit in waiting, being pregnant, and getting a baby before 44...  good luck


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't want to thread crash but Gold Bunny - I've been following your journey from the beginning and you give me hope that it may work for us too after heartbreaking similar experiences.  I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for the next few days and hope that your much loved and longed for little Spot doesn't keep you waiting too long for cuddles and kisses.  Will be thinking of you and   for a quick and healthy labour for you both.  I'll keep an eye out for news.

Love and hugs  

Dory
xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you're stimming aren't you dory - good luck with your treatment! shall keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pregnacare plus vitamins 

5 fruit and veg a day

i also took something else i think it was Q10 or CQ10?...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

coQ10 that was it


----------

